# The Button (little comic strip)



## Erilia

I did this comic strip yesterday, it's the beginning of the adventure of Storymaker, hope it will bring you laughs, feel welcome to tell me what you think will happen 
Hum I can put the file in one part so I will to make it into five or six


----------



## Erilia

The last part


----------



## TerryCurley

I would say "yes" he will press the button and slime will come down all over him.


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> I would say "yes" he will press the button and slime will come down all over him.


I like that idea Terry  Thank you for your answer 
You won a cookie


----------



## just

No one said anything about cookies.


----------



## FanKi

Cookies? Where? I want some!

Hahahahaha so cool idea Erilia :3

I also would say yes, and I think the lights will go off XD (And, of course, if he press it again, the lights wouldn't go on, cuz it's a red button and it can do what it wants  )


----------



## Erilia

Hihihihi yes yes good idea Fanki 
And yes cookies are a prize XD


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> I would say "yes" he will press the button and slime will come down all over him.


Here is a cookie for you


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> Cookies? Where? I want some!
> 
> Hahahahaha so cool idea Erilia :3
> 
> I also would say yes, and I think the lights will go off XD (And, of course, if he press it again, the lights wouldn't go on, cuz it's a red button and it can do what it wants  )


And one for you


----------



## cjm1972

I think the button is a light switch for the universe, press it and all the stars go out.

P.S. I'm not allowed cookies, diet restrictions require I eat these odd things called...veg-et-ables?, they are green and smell weird...I don't trust them.


----------



## Erilia

cjm1972 said:


> I think the button is a light switch for the universe, press it and all the stars go out.
> 
> P.S. I'm not allowed cookies, diet restrictions require I eat these odd things called...veg-et-ables?, they are green and smell weird...I don't trust them.


Veg-et-ables, never heard of it... Had to look it up on the internet for you, so here is some bro-c-co-li as a prize, the internet said it was a famous veg-et-able


----------



## cjm1972

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## FanKi

Jajajajajajajajaja wonderful xD


----------



## Erilia

Just a little note to tell you guys that I will draw your ideas, to thank you for participating in telling me what will happen 
So thank you again


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

If he/she pressed the red button, the Gods shall come down from the heavens to give that person something worthy that is only for the bravest among the mortals who dares to push that tempting red button....................you shall receive a cookie. But not just an ordinary cookie. It's much more powerful than any of the God's powers and if they dare to eat it, it will open the gates of the underworld and all the dark creatures shall rise to destroy both Gods and humans. The Gods have been searching for centuries for that mortal who is worthy for the mighty cookie and now the time has come. Hoping you shall bring peace and harmony for the upcoming centuries and 'may the force be with you.'


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> If he/she pressed the red button, the Gods shall come down from the heavens to give that person something worthy that is only for the bravest among the mortals who dares to push that tempting red button....................you shall receive a cookie. But not just an ordinary cookie. It's much more powerful than any of the God's powers and if they dare to eat it, it will open the gates of the underworld and all the dark creatures shall rise to destroy both Gods and humans. The Gods have been searching for centuries for that mortal who is worthy for the mighty cookie and now the time has come. Hoping you shall bring peace and harmony for the upcoming centuries and 'may the force be with you.'


Bravo !!!!  
I'm gonna have fun drawing this one XD
Here is a Jedi cookie for you


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Yey!!! Wait where's the cookie? 
Bacon(my oc pig): *burp!*
Me: noooooo! D:

Hehe..but thank you erilia.


----------



## leighann

When I see a red button I think of the Staples easy button, or the launch button for nuclear missiles. Big difference huh?!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

LA...

Yup ... bit of a difference there! ROTFLOL!!


----------



## just

This guy comes out and beats him over the head. It is a read button after all.


----------



## FanKi

jajajajajajajajaja poor storymaker, Just's guy seems to be strong D:


----------



## Erilia

just said:


> This guy comes out and beats him over the head. It is a read button after all.


 Of course, of course, it makes sense  
Cookie for you


----------



## just

The best I am able to do is download the cookie. I cannot eat it.


----------



## Erilia

Oh, I'm sorry, there must be a problem with your computer, does it work as an oven too ? My computer is the new ImagyOvenBake 3000, it makes the cookie and it comes out of the side of the computer all warm


----------



## just

Erilia said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, there must be a problem with your computer, does it work as an oven too ? My computer is the new ImagyOvenBake 3000, it makes the cookie and it comes out of the side of the computer all warm


You have a cartoonist' mind.


----------



## Erilia

just said:


> You have a cartoonist' mind.


I hope that's a good thing


----------



## FanKi

Well guys... with all this 3D printer's technology we might be eating those cookies in some future >.<


----------



## just

Yes it is.


----------



## Erilia

just said:


> Yes it is.


Thank you  I'll keep it that way then


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> Well guys... with all this 3D printer's technology we might be eating those cookies in some future >.<


Probably sooner then we think... I wonder how it will taste like though...


----------



## FanKi

Hhm... such a good question ._. Wish it were chocolate :3


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> Hhm... such a good question ._. Wish it were chocolate :3


Oh yes and peanut butter


----------



## Erilia

Ok here is the first of them 
Thank you again Terry for your answer


----------



## Erilia

Here if FanKi's, thank you for your answer ^_^
Storymaker cries because he is scared of the dark....


----------



## Erilia

And her is Cjm's one, thank you again


----------



## cjm1972

Coolio.


----------



## FanKi

Jajajajajajajajaja they are so great :') I'm really laughing here ( I can't even write xD) jajajajajajajaaja

I'm gonna use "my" image as a new Cover photo in facebook, just saying >.<

So cool


----------



## just

I can't wait for her to do mine.


----------



## TerryCurley

Erilia said:


> Ok here is the first of them
> Thank you again Terry for your answer


 Cool. I like it.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Lol I love the continuation for the red button.so cute ><!! ..Can't wait for mine.. :3


----------



## leighann

Those are so fun!!!


----------



## Erilia

leighann said:


> Those are so fun!!!


Thank you  And thank you to everybody for participating and giving me great and funny answer that I had a blast to draw 

Here is the two last ones 
First the brilliant but somewhat violent idea of just XD


----------



## Erilia

And here is the last one from Melody 
Thank you again everybody


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Ahahaha! I love what you did with mine! It made me laugh after being tired from my first day at work. I love you erilia! Free hugs if u don't mind! (Sorry if I smell like coffee @[email protected] )


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Ahahaha! I love what you did with mine! It made me laugh after being tired from my first day at work. I love you erilia! Free hugs if u don't mind! (Sorry if I smell like coffee @[email protected] )


I'm happy you like it and that I made you laugh, and I love free hugs and coffee ! ^_^


----------



## FanKi

hahahahahahahaahahahahahahah that "Please" in Just's Pic is so accurate XD

Erilia, You rock !


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> hahahahahahahaahahahahahahah that "Please" in Just's Pic is so accurate XD
> 
> Erilia, You rock !


Thank you so much >_< I'm happy it made you laugh


----------



## FanKi

Oh god... I wrote "hahaha" instead of "jajajaja", what's wrong with me!? D:


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> Oh god... I wrote "hahaha" instead of "jajajaja", what's wrong with me!? D:


Oh my god ! What is happening to you ??!!!


----------



## Erilia

Ok, here it is 
I don't think it is as funny as all you're answers but it is the way the story has to end, because of my very demanding character, that only wants me to work and never play T_T
On a side note, I'm working on "his" story so THE amazing BUTTON of dreams will make a comeback when my creations are satisfied ^_^

P.S.: It will have to be in two post cause there's too many files @[email protected]


----------



## Erilia

Here is the rest


----------



## TerryCurley

"The Lost Kids" -- this sounds like it is taking a sad turn. Looking forward to reading more on it.


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> "The Lost Kids" -- this sounds like it is taking a sad turn. Looking forward to reading more on it.


Oh absolutely right it will be an awfully depressing story... but not to worry cause good always prevail... I'm sure


----------



## FanKi

>.< poor Storymaker, he only wanted to play with the button


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Because of Erilia's comics, I'm now inspired to make one too..^^... comics of my babies..(Bacon the Pig and Pancake the Cat) they're just gonna be short typed comics and I can't wait to make some >< !!!


----------



## TerryCurley

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Because of Erilia's comics, I'm now inspired to make one too..^^... comics of my babies..(Bacon the Pig and Pancake the Cat) they're just gonna be short typed comics and I can't wait to make some >< !!!


Great, I love fun stuff.


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Because of Erilia's comics, I'm now inspired to make one too..^^... comics of my babies..(Bacon the Pig and Pancake the Cat) they're just gonna be short typed comics and I can't wait to make some >< !!!


YAY !!! I can't wait for you to start 
You got the comic fever in you, my plan of taking over the world worked MWHAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Stay tuned for the next exciting episode!....


----------



## Erilia

And here is a new episode, in correlation to the "The Lost Kids", it is one of the character from "The Lost Kids" that (kinda) appears in this episode 
Enjoy ! (I hope you do, if you don't I'm sorry, I'll try to do better next time @[email protected] )


----------



## Erilia

Here is the rest


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

The last one though..haha...yeah, he was creepy there looking like that..reminded me of Slender [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Erilia

Slenderman... My nemesis.... Always waiting for me in dark corners.... Especially in the woods X_X


----------



## FanKi

"You look creepy like this" jajajjajajajajajaja 
You always know what to say in the best moment >.<

It's great! Very funny :3


----------



## Erilia

Thank you FanKi ^_^
I'm really happy when I make people laugh


----------



## Erilia

Here is some more of Storymaker's Adventures ^_^
It is based on reality, my step kids are really full of sweetness :nod:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Awwwwww


----------



## FanKi

OH MY GOD, THERE ARE A LOT OF SMILES AND EMOTICONS AND ALL THAT!

:carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot:

Sorry >.<


That's so cute Eriliaaaa :3
:hearteyes: :hearteyes:


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Awwwwww


I know right :vs_blush:


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> OH MY GOD, THERE ARE A LOT OF SMILES AND EMOTICONS AND ALL THAT!
> 
> :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot:
> 
> Sorry >.<
> 
> 
> That's so cute Eriliaaaa :3
> :hearteyes: :hearteyes:


Don't get to overwhelmed Fanki :vs_laugh:


----------



## FanKi

I can't handle with DeviantArt smiles first, and then here >.< is too much for me jajajaja 

PS: The people (me :vs_peek: ) are asking for a photo of your step kids (? :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> I can't handle with DeviantArt smiles first, and then here >.< is too much for me jajajaja
> 
> PS: The people (me :vs_peek: ) are asking for a photo of your step kids (? :biggrin:


A photo is not going to be possible, they wouldn't be happy about that :unhappy: but I can try and draw them for you, they can't say anything about that MWHAHAHAHA :vs_laugh:
I should mention though they are not little kids, they both 19 and 20, my husband had them a long time ago ( we have quite the age difference :vs_blush: )


----------



## FanKi

Oh... I was waiting for 12, 14 years old but, it's ok >.< "Kids" they are older than me jajajaajajajaja


----------



## Erilia

Here is another Adventure of Storymaker :glasses:
Ah the lovely joy of Call of Duty... :vs_sob:


----------



## FanKi

"Rage Quit" I wish we could do that in real life >.<


----------



## TerryCurley

You mean you never have "Raged Quit"? I've done it several times...always regretted it...but what the heck it is what it is.


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> You mean you never have "Raged Quit"? I've done it several times...always regretted it...but what the heck it is what it is.


I know what you mean Terry ^_^


----------



## FanKi

I can't rage quit from life <.< There is no Power-Off button or Alt+F4 xD

But you can always quit the scene!

Let's go llama!
ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

FanKi said:


> I can't rage quit from life <.< There is no Power-Off button or Alt+F4 xD
> 
> But you can always quit the scene!
> 
> Let's go llama!
> ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama: ramaLlama:


hahaha...I've raged quit before and yeah I regret doing it too...but speaking of game rage quitting..yeah..wish we can do it..lain:


----------



## Erilia

Here is a new Storymaker's adventures, so this time is more of a presentation, it's for the website where I'm putting it on, you'll notice that Storymaker design change a bit, there will be an explanation for it (maybe :vs_blush: ) trough a comic of course :glasses:
Hope you enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

that girl was harsh..haha


----------



## TerryCurley

I love the theme of it. Having Storymaker interacting with his characters. It's adorable .


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> I love the theme of it. Having Storymaker interacting with his characters. It's adorable .


Thank you :biggrin:
It's based on real life, my character always talk to me :vs_blush::vs_laugh:


----------



## FanKi

I wonder how all these ideas come to your mind >.< you are so funny jajajajajaja


----------



## Erilia

@FanKi it's pretty much my based on my life :vs_blush:
I never really have any friends, because I'm very introvert and considered weird, so I started making up stories and characters to talk to.... lain: it's pretty sad I know, but I'm happy :vs_box:


----------



## FanKi

If you are happy then is not sad ^^

I preffer being alone and happy than having company but feeling sad and lonely :/

And if it makes you feel better, I also do it xD Well... I didn't make any character as I'm not that creative but I always talk with my-other-self >.< (he is so bizarre xD)


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Erilia said:


> @FanKi it's pretty much my based on my life :vs_blush:
> I never really have any friends, because I'm very introvert and considered weird, so I started making up stories and characters to talk to.... lain: it's pretty sad I know, but I'm happy :vs_box:


It ain't sad..I know the feels(the introvert thing and weird)...*hugs*...I keep on imagining I have my 3 favorite pets..well I guess we can just all be together in my drawings...pretty sad but having art talent makes them real and alive!! BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Erilia

@FanKi I agree with you :laugh: I much prefer being alone and happy then surrounded by people and feeling sad and lonely !
And you know my character are like my other self too, so you are creative :biggrin:
@Melody Jeoulex *hugs* Yes we have the power !!!

Thank you guys :vs_awed::vs-kiss:


----------

